# still having login problems



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

since the re-start of the forum i always have to login every 20 mins or whenever i turn off the laptop.

ive tried deleting the forum from favourites but its still the same, any ideas??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> since the re-start of the forum i always have to login every 20 mins or whenever i turn off the laptop.
> 
> ive tried deleting the forum from favourites but its still the same, any ideas??


Try press ctrl F5 or deleting the forum cookie


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Never had that problem, what browser are you using?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

internet explorer, dont have this problem with any other website :?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Try Google chrome, small, slick and very fast.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ive tried google and mozilla but prefer IE im afraid, there must be a reason..... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr un smiley face lol


----------

